# Cd drive opens and closes by itself



## memory

My dad has a Dell 2400 desktop that has 2 IDE cd drives.  For some reason the cd drive on the bottom will open and close constantly by itself.  I have seemed to notice that when it sits for a while with nobody using it, it will not do it but as soon as I start surfing the web, it will start up again.  Even when he first turns the computer on, it will start doing it.  

I have tried changing the jumpers on both cd drives but that didn't work.  I would buy a new cd drive but I have a feeling that will not fix it.  I really want to get this fixed, it is really annoying.


----------



## Hugh9191

Buying a new drive would probably do it.


----------



## cpt.obvious

memory said:


> My dad has a Dell 2400 desktop that has 2 IDE cd drives.  For some reason the cd drive on the bottom will open and close constantly by itself.  I have seemed to notice that when it sits for a while with nobody using it, it will not do it but as soon as I start surfing the web, it will start up again.  Even when he first turns the computer on, it will start doing it.
> 
> I have tried changing the jumpers on both cd drives but that didn't work.  I would buy a new cd drive but I have a feeling that will not fix it.  I really want to get this fixed, it is really annoying.



lol it likes the attention. But it sounds like you might need a new one. It also sounds like (not likely) but I heard someone can send you a file than it will open and close you disc drive. I'm not saying that's what it is, I'm just saying it reminds me of that.


----------



## konsole

Is he using Linux?  I tried Ubuntu not too long ago and had a similar problem with the drive closing on its own after I opened it.


----------

